# INDIAN SHORES VIC- Oct 12-19 2-3BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Sep 11, 2013)

Need 2-3BR OCT 12-19 ... 
INDIAN SHORES VIC.. TARPON SPRINGS.. WHATCHAGOT?

PLS CALL 904-403--7019 OR EMAIL 
jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

